# Saunders Falcon 2 Mods?



## playful (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello everyone, 
New to this forum. 
After dreaming of acquiring a decent slingshot for 30 years, I just made the jump and ordered a PS-2 and a Saunders Falcon 2. 
Somewhere on the forum, I saw a reference to someone selling improvements to the Saunders Falcon 2. 
Would anyone happen to know how to purchase these mods (is there a website?)
With gratitude and best wishes for a fun weekend,


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Tex Shooter is the saunders man...I know he does bands and foam grips but not what else, I would suggest you check the vendors section in the classifieds, or PM him.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Tex was showing colored cams for quick change flatbands recently IIRC

and you can also find parts here


----------



## playful (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi slingshot_sniper, hi harpersgrace,

Thank you for responding... 
I will try to contact Tex.

Wishing you a fun Sunday,


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

There is the pipper sight. And you could go with the TEX bands. But in my opinion the falcon 2 is perfect and needs no mods.


----------

